# SOMEONE PLEASE HELP



## gtr33600 (Jan 8, 2005)

I am struggling to get insurance on my gtr33 v-spec.i av had it 3months and avent driven it one day.i am now selling it,i am totally gutted cause it is my dream car!i am still hoping for a miracle,can anyone advise me or help me out!i am 21 and live in birmingham!PLEASE PLEASE SOMEONE HELP SAVE MY DREAM CAR!!!


----------



## DevilsTorque (Jan 12, 2005)

are you trying to insure the car in your own name? and 3rd party or fully comp


----------



## gtr33600 (Jan 8, 2005)

ive put my dad as the main driver with me as the second but everyone asks my age and they dont want to know!i would prefer the car to be fully comp rather than 3rd party! :smokin:


----------



## DevilsTorque (Jan 12, 2005)

gtr33600 said:


> ive put my dad as the main driver with me as the second but everyone asks my age and they dont want to know!i would prefer the car to be fully comp rather than 3rd party! :smokin:


how old are you and who are you going with?


----------



## gtr33600 (Jan 8, 2005)

i am 21!im not going with ne1 at the moment cause no one wants to know!i have tried everywhere! :smokin:


----------



## DevilsTorque (Jan 12, 2005)

gtr33600 said:


> i am 21!im not going with ne1 at the moment cause no one wants to know!i have tried everywhere! :smokin:


whats your dads history like? Protected no claims? Any Points? Your history? and have you tried to get it only as fully comp or have you tried both 3rd party aswell?


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

Should have looked into insurance before you bought the bloody thing mate....I am with Adrian Flux, also, Warwick Davis is a GTR owner and may be a little sympathetic.


----------



## gtr33600 (Jan 8, 2005)

youre rite should av checked it first!

my dads history is excellent no problems,my history is excellent aswell!av tried both third party and fully comp!fast running out of ideas!looks as though the car gas to go


----------



## DevilsTorque (Jan 12, 2005)

gtr33600 said:


> youre rite should av checked it first!
> 
> my dads history is excellent no problems,my history is excellent aswell!av tried both third party and fully comp!fast running out of ideas!looks as though the car gas to go


Try the insurance factory.


----------



## RB211 (Feb 5, 2005)

Get a micra and insure it fc, at least you'll have tp cover for the Skyline if your dad insures it in his name, and you can build up more no claims until your 25 with the micra, actually you could buy a wreck and scrap it after insuring it.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Who have you tried? taht way I'll know who to reccomend. Also is the car modified (well course it is but how much)


----------



## DevilsTorque (Jan 12, 2005)

kenan said:


> Who have you tried? taht way I'll know who to reccomend. Also is the car modified (well course it is but how much)


really just needs a list of insurance brokers who like young people with fast cars lol ...... im out of ideas


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

You could try the following, I found Egger Lawson to be fantastic and have recently taken my insurnace out with them.

A_Plan 0845 071 1234
HIC 08451290290 Limited to £15K cars 
Tett Hamilton	01275 856618
Keith Michaels	0208 288 0677 Ask for Jeremy
Egger Lawson	01159 415 255 Ask for Steve Hallam


----------



## gtr33600 (Jan 8, 2005)

thanks guys for all your help.will let u know what happens


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Go to the Skyline owners forum ,Kirky33 is on there he has had his r33 gts-t for over a year I think and he is only 23 or 24 now he may be able to help you out with the company he is with.Worth checking out mate..


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

gtr33600 said:


> I am struggling to get insurance on my gtr33 v-spec.i av had it 3months and avent driven it one day.i am now selling it,i am totally gutted cause it is my dream car!i am still hoping for a miracle,can anyone advise me or help me out!i am 21 and live in birmingham!PLEASE PLEASE SOMEONE HELP SAVE MY DREAM CAR!!!



www.admiral.com

I've got some quotes saved with them, its gonna cost you about 4k but they will insure you.


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

Just got another quote on elephant.co.uk and its £2400 for me, (23/1 year NCB) on an R33 GTR Vspec, its come down a few hundred quid recently.. seems to be a bit of a lottery as I tried it at christmas and it was 3k..


----------



## Jay R34 (Aug 26, 2004)

Keith Micheals, speak to Jeremy, top fella, im 23 driving R34 GTT


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Jay R34 said:


> Keith Micheals, speak to Jeremy, top fella, im 23 driving R34 GTT


I found that to, nice to find an insurance company you don't mind calling. Would of taken a policy with them if Egger Lawson haden't been even better


----------



## GeorgeBush (Feb 27, 2004)

R33GTR owner at 21, christ I thought I was good getting my R33GTST at 21, what do you do for a living?


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

GeorgeBush said:


> what do you do for a living?


Well call it a stab in the dark, but i don't think its anything to do with publishing, journalisim.

Unless he's the editor of the daily * 

Back on topic sorry for the sarcasim i tryed my local brokers and they were very good i'm 25 and driving a GTS-Turbo now thanks to them.

KL Plester 01562 829898


----------



## Baby_skyline (Mar 22, 2005)

I had same prob and was told these numbers try them out 

A_Plan 0845 071 1234
Tett Hamilton 01275 856618
Keith Michaels 0208 288 0677

Best for me so far:
Egger Lawson 01159 415 255


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Baby_skyline said:


> I had same prob and was told these numbers try them out
> 
> A_Plan 0845 071 1234
> Tett Hamilton 01275 856618
> ...


I'v already posted them


----------



## GazTheBear (May 17, 2004)

*Maybe Tescos?*

Dont know if this is of any help,

But 24 driving a R33 GTR Vspec fully comp for 1200, last year when i was 23 it was 1500

All through Tescos, I know its a different car, but previously, Tescos insured my modded T Reg Prelude for 1300 when I was 21-22



Regards

Gaz


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

GazTheBear said:


> Dont know if this is of any help,
> 
> But 24 driving a R33 GTR Vspec fully comp for 1200, last year when i was 23 it was 1500
> 
> ...


Is you Sktline modified and or a UK car ?? just seems a very good quote for your age etc


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

Have you tried Liverpool Victoria they were cheapest for me


----------

